# Barry the Giant Sea Worm



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

4 feet!? I didn't know they got that big.

Barry the Giant Sea Worm


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

is that a bristleworm? sheesh!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They get bigger


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, the picture makes it look so much longer than four feet.


----------

